

New Macbook Pro - Zaheer
http://www.apple.com/macbook-pro/

======
r00fus
$2200 for a laptop that is literally unparalleled in at least display is not a
bad price. Some people still buy Windows laptops for well over $3k. Windows8
convertibles are probably going to run for a significant premium.

I won't be buying one - but I've got kids/house and my older riced-up MBP is
still fast and sexy enough (and my eyes are fine with the screen).

------
stewie2
it's too expensive! With this kind of price tag, apple will lose the school
market. How can a student afford it?

~~~
wmf
Did you see the "Pro" part? Students can buy the Air.

(I was able to buy a top-of-the line PowerBook after doing a summer
internship, but that was years ago.)

~~~
stewie2
I don't like Air. I don't like hd4000 graphics. As a student, I still need to
use photoshop.

A student can be pro.

~~~
chrisdroukas
This year's 13" MacBook Air benchmarked higher than the previous year's
MacBook Pro in CS4 speed tests. It's _more than_ sufficient for Photoshop
editing tasks.

